# 190 Visa rejected after being invited



## lynney45 (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi all, my 190 visa was rejected for Victoria yesterday. I sent an EOI and received an invitation for state sponsorship. I awaited 2 months and they got back to me with a rejection. 

I had high points, 80 in total. I am a software tester in the uk with 6 years experience. I applied through an immigration agent and everything in my application was honest and complete. They rejection was just a generic rejection. 

I am wondering if it is worth appealing due to Administrative Appeals Tribunal (AAT)?

Can you please advise if it is worth lodging an appeal?

Please see generic rejection below...



_"Following a review of the application, we regret to inform you that your client has not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.



Your client’s application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on their ability to address a number of criteria, including:



§ ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,



§ demand for particular skills and expertise, and ability to find work in Victoria,



§ the suitability and transferability of qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,



§ ability and commitment to establishing themselves, and any dependents, in Victoria



§ the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for the occupation.



Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination.



The Victorian Government uses independent industry panels to provide advice on the suitability of applicants to Victoria’s labour market. These industry representatives also provide advice on the demand for individual applicants’ qualifications, skills and experience, and prospects for employment in Victoria. 



While your client’s application demonstrated their ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.



Your client is entitled to reapply for Victorian Government nomination six months after the date of this email, provided the occupation remains on Victoria’s occupation list, and your client meets any other relevant criteria. See our website for further information on nomination requirements: LiveInVictoria.vic.gov.au."_


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

lynney45 said:


> Hi all, my 190 visa was rejected for Victoria yesterday. I sent an EOI and received an invitation for state sponsorship. I awaited 2 months and they got back to me with a rejection.
> 
> I had high points, 80 in total. I am a software tester in the uk with 6 years experience. I applied through an immigration agent and everything in my application was honest and complete. They rejection was just a generic rejection.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. And just to be clear. Was your nomination refused or your final visa refused ?

If you can evidence all the points you claimed along with providing genuine documents, there should be no reason that your nomination application is refused. 
If VIC has invited you, it means they want to see your claims made and then they will nominate you. 

Can you please specify the breakdown of 80 points and what all documents did you supply to support these claims ?


----------



## sarim1984 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi,

It looks that your nomination for VIC state is refused not the visa application. You cant do anything in that. You cant apply in AAT as AAT only helps in visa refusals not the nomination rejection.


----------



## lynney45 (Mar 4, 2015)

sarim1984 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It looks that your nomination for VIC state is refused not the visa application. You cant do anything in that. You cant apply in AAT as AAT only helps in visa refusals not the nomination rejection.


Thanks for the reply, you are correct. 

I just heard back from my agent today she said this:

"These appeals deal with visa refusals - you do not have this as you have not applied for a visa. You have a refusal with the Victorian government and there is no appeal process."

So basically because i was refused from state sponsorship i am not eligible to lodge an appeal, i would only be eligible to lodge an appeal if i was rejected from for the visa application by DIBP.

I am shocked at how difficult it is to get approved for Victoria, my break down is as follows:

6 years Software Testing experience in the IT industry in the UK for several major companies, including test automation experience

2 first class degrees (BSc IT, MSc Computing & Information Systems)

PTE Academic Level English 

Maximum points for age (32)

Points would also have been attained for state sponsorship

I can't remember to hand the points allocation for each of the above as i am in work at the minute, but they total 80 points.


----------



## lynney45 (Mar 4, 2015)

I have received an invite from South Australia also after submitting my EOI there. I wanted to hear the decision from Victoria first though. Applying to SA is a last resort, but i don't have any other choice at this point. It is disappointing as i have to incur thousands of pounds worth of costs all over again for a state sponsorship application with SA. I also had a look on seek.com.au and there are less than a handful of jobs for my occupation in the entire state. If i am approved for the 489 visa with SA i will have to take a significant step back in my career for 2 years by the looks of things until i can transition to an 887 visa and move to Brisbane, Sydney, or Melbourne at that point to get my career back on track. A lot of sacrifices will need to be made by the looks of things, i feel quite apprehensive about the 489 visa in SA.


----------



## lynney45 (Mar 4, 2015)

randeep19492 said:


> Sorry to hear that. And just to be clear. Was your nomination refused or your final visa refused ?
> 
> If you can evidence all the points you claimed along with providing genuine documents, there should be no reason that your nomination application is refused.
> If VIC has invited you, it means they want to see your claims made and then they will nominate you.
> ...


The documents supplied where my skills assessment from ACS for 6 years exp
PTE academic englishscore 86/90
BSc and MSc certificates verified by a solicitor
Copy Passport
Copies of work references/payslips etc
Copy of birth certificate
Justification for my reasons of wanting to emigrate to Vic


----------



## Somepeople (May 16, 2017)

So the 6 years of experience, that is after the ACS deduction of 2 yrs it it?


----------



## lynney45 (Mar 4, 2015)

Somepeople said:


> So the 6 years of experience, that is after the ACS deduction of 2 yrs it it?


yeah ACS counted my first 2 years a 'training' after graduating. 6 years of the 8 years exp were recognised and counted.


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

lynney45 said:


> Hi all, my 190 visa was rejected for Victoria yesterday. I sent an EOI and received an invitation for state sponsorship. I awaited 2 months and they got back to me with a rejection.
> 
> I had high points, 80 in total. I am a software tester in the uk with 6 years experience. I applied through an immigration agent and everything in my application was honest and complete. They rejection was just a generic rejection.
> 
> ...



This is nothing new, your thread heading should be corrected as you didnt get an invitation to be rejected. Its misleading.


----------



## lynney45 (Mar 4, 2015)

gwarn said:


> This is nothing new, your thread heading should be corrected as you didnt get an invitation to be rejected. Its misleading.


I got an invitation to apply for state sponsorship, sorry my title wasn't specific enough to meet your meticulous criteria, and you had to spend 5 seconds clicking into the thread and reading the first line.


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

lynney45 said:


> I got an invitation to apply for state sponsorship, sorry my title wasn't specific enough to meet your meticulous criteria, and you had to spend 5 seconds clicking into the thread and reading the first line.


Sorry if I sounded harsh, didnt intend to upset you with my reply. 

Title said "190 visa rejected after being invited". So, I assumed you had made an application for a 190 visa after getting an invite and then it got rejected. It would mean that you had paid the visa fee to lodge the application. So, people like me who are in the same phase get frightened the living daylights out of them when they see a title like that even before they click on it. Hence followed my reply.

Again sorry if I sounded harsh


----------

